# My Chaco Golden Knee Spiderling lost both pedipalps! Help!



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello there! I just recenty purchased a Chaco Golden Knee Spiderling CB at a Repticon event two weeks ago. She is about the size of a quarter, maybe a bit bigger. She is my first T and last week I noticed that she had lost one of her pedipalps! Before she lost it, I noticed she was moving her front legs and pedipalps in a motion as if she were grooming herself. She had a healthy appetite too and I was giving her the tiniest crickets I could find. ( Which are smaller than her body, I have made sure of that! ) Just two days after she lost the first pedipalp, she lost her second one! Her behind is black with a tiny brown ( maybe bald ) spot on her and now she is not eating her crickets... The seller had spiderlings that had yet to molt and one's that had... He told me she hadn't molted yet, but I liked her.. She was showing me some personality walking around in her container picking up dirt and carrying it around... I went to the local petstore and they told me to take her out of the plastic container ( had a blue lid with slits in it ) and put her in a glass encloser with a red bulb inside of a heat lamp on her and up her humidity in her tank. The lady said the plastic could be effecting her, but I see everyone keeping their spiderlings in plastic containers, so I think that doesn't have anything to do with it. I got her the glass tank anyway with the red lamp and she went to the top of the screen and hung out by the lamp for a few days, now she dug herself a hole in the bottom and has been hanging there for a day. She still walks around and is acting fine aside from losing her pedipalps and not eating...She did display herself a bit more when I got her, constantly walking around her cage and now she just hangs out though.  She hasn't ate in about 4-5 days now? So, my question is this: I know when a spider loses its pedipalps it can starve to death. Is she not eating because she lost her pedipalps or because she is getting ready to molt? Is she having a bad molt? I really love her! Any help ASAP would be great so I can save my new found baby  ( Also: When will it be safe to start holding her so she can get used to me and I to her? )


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pictures would be helpful. : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried if it's only 4-5 days. Wait another week and try again. If it's able to burrow it should be able to eat just fine. In a couple of molts its pedipalps should be good as knew  I am curious of how big your enclosure is since it's eating the smallest crickets you can find. I would also get rid of the heatlamp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pics...*

Will post pics as soon as I can figure out why it won't upload the one's I have. I think they are too big... And why no heat lamp? Is it harmful to her? I got the lowest watt in the red and thought it would be ok. She seemed to like it. When I would move it ( Because I was worried she might burn her little legs hanging out so close to it.. ) she would move back to it... What a relief tho that you said she should be fine! She is definately burrowing a little hole in the corner of her cage. I just checked on her and she seemed quite busy doing so...


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 7, 2012)

Lose the heat lamp.

She won't get used to you holding her.

Plastic enclosures are fine if they are cleaned out first.

Pet shop employees generally know NOTHING about proper tarantula husbandry.

She may be refusing food because she's in premolt.

She may be refusing food because she lost both palps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> Will post pics as soon as I can figure out why it won't upload the one's I have. I think they are too big... And why no heat lamp? Is it harmful to her? I got the lowest watt in the red and thought it would be ok. She seemed to like it. When I would move it ( Because I was worried she might burn her little legs hanging out so close to it.. ) she would move back to it... What a relief tho that you said she should be fine! She is definately burrowing a little hole in the corner of her cage. I just checked on her and she seemed quite busy doing so...


Since it isn't being explained I'll go ahead and inform you on the heat lamp. 
Since you say spiderling, I assume it's still a small bugger feeding on pin-heads or small crickets?

Anywho, heat lamp, pads, etc dry out your enclosures at a rapid pace that is unhealthy. Even if it was an adult, I still say nay on artificial heating. It will dry out your T, cook them, etc. Also, if she was near the heat lamp up on the top, I would say she may have been getting away from wet substrate? And now that she has burrowed (which is normal but....) it could also be a sign that it's too hot, not enough humidity even for a chaco with the heat lamp, or even both. T's tend to burrow when it is too hot above ground. They can also burrow to seal in whatever humidity there may be. 

It would be in the best interest of your spider to ditch the artificial heating that puts them in direct contact (pretty much) with it. I use artificial heating, BUT it's a ceramic heater that is in the same room as the T's. That way it heats the ambient air around the room. You can either do this or you can put them in the warmest room of your house. 

Generally, if you are comfortable with the temperature in your home, so is your T.


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

This is what she is doing right now. She has created a borrow of some sort and hanging out there...


This is what she looked like when I brought her home two weeks ago. Everything looked fine. No missing legs, ect. And very active and out in the open.


This is her hanging next to her heat lamp on Sunday.


This is her enclosure as we speak... The tiny dot next to the lamp was her. This was taken on Sunday. Will lose the heat lamp... How do I keep the humidity up tho without it? She doesn't appear to like it when I mist the cage... she runs and hides and puts her butt in the air and hides her head in the dirt.


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

The last pic is what she is doing now... ( Descriptions got switched.. ) and the top photo is her enclosure and was taken sunday... sorry about that


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, the enclosure is MUCH to LARGE for the little one. Ditch that one until they are bigger. For now use a clear tupperware or vial or whatever else you can find. I use vials. 

To keep up humidity restrict airflow to a minimum. With my vials I just poke a few holes in the lids and in the sides. It will keep the humidity up adequately for your baby. And from the looks of it your substrate is pretty wet. They may be trying to get off of it. And if you wanted you can put a small bit of moss and wetten it every time it dries out. If you mist, mist one side of the enclosure wall. Never directly onto your T. They don't appreciate it. Don't make it wet, G. pulchripes is a generally dry species. (The only acception is with slings, but still don't go overboard with the mistings) They don't need that much humidity.

Whatever you put them in make sure to put enough substrate that the spider can touch the top with its front legs while it still has its back legs on the ground. (This is a general rule for terrestrial T's) Doing this is for their safety, terrestrials can get seriously injured from a fall. 
So even when you end up putting them in the big tank, remember that rule.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 12:56 PM ----------

Oh, and ditch those temperature/humidity gauges you have. They are always far from correct. You can get a digital one that will be much better. But you really don't need too worry too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

So should I just put her back in the plastic tupperware container she came in? And if so- when should I do that? She looks pretty comfy in her hole she made and I'm not sure if I could even get to her without hurting her or stressing her out...


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, just knoticed this, what is their DSL? (Diagnal leg span) If it is under two inches I would remove the water dish as well. This is also a safety issue. And don't worry about hydration, they get all they need from their prey and absorbing it from their substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a large enclosure for such a tiny little girl/guy & can easily fall from the top... 
Better off with a plastic container in my opinion.

Sounds like the petstore worker wanted to make a nice sale off you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> So should I just put her back in the plastic tupperware container she came in? And if so- when should I do that? She looks pretty comfy in her hole she made and I'm not sure if I could even get to her without hurting her or stressing her out...


How big is the tupperware? It would probably better suit the little bugger than the cavernous tank. What you can do to get them out is lightly use the end of a spoon or something and barely skim over the dirt each time until you get to them. It won't hurt her, just be very light with your movements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2012)

As everybody has been pointing out, that enclosure is HUGE.  It's quite possible that your tarantula lost it's palps taking a fall from the top of the tank.  Check out the following thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...et!!!-(READ-ME-before-asking-care-questions!)

This will give you a general idea of how big the enclosure should be relative to the spider, among other things.  Honestly, your G. pulchripes will probably thrive in the container you received it in.

I'd also recommend that you read a good book on tarantula care, such "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" or "Tarantulas and Other Arachnids."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

The plastic container looks like a small serving of soup bowl you would get from a chinese restaurant... It's what he had all his slings in... I think it should suffice. I should've just let her be  I just thought he was selling them that way... didn't know that was a good home for her. I don't think she has a two inch leg span yet, so will lose the water as well... Will try to get her to come out and mover her into the container... Will switching her environment 3 times in the 2 weeks I have had her effect her tho? Sorry- I'm a worry wart and I've obviously already grown attached to her...

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 03:22 PM ----------

I did purchase a T book from the petstore and it wasn't very helpful to be honest after I read through it... I have gained more knowledge from the internet. It wasn't very specific toward my species of T tho...


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> The plastic container looks like a small serving of soup bowl you would get from a chinese restaurant... It's what he had all his slings in... I think it should suffice. I should've just let her be  I just thought he was selling them that way... didn't know that was a good home for her. I don't think she has a two inch leg span yet, so will lose the water as well... Will try to get her to come out and mover her into the container... Will switching her environment 3 times in the 2 weeks I have had her effect her tho? Sorry- I'm a worry wart and I've obviously already grown attached to her...


It may stress her, but you will be stressing her for a good reason. Just remember it's for the good of your new baby. I'm sure she will be much happier in a soup container that will minimize further injury.  

I'm not sure if anyone told you, but be aware of over feeding as well! I offer my slings one cricket a week. Sometimes one every two weeks if their rump looks like it's going to explode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> The plastic container looks like a small serving of soup bowl you would get from a chinese restaurant... It's what he had all his slings in... I think it should suffice. I should've just let her be  I just thought he was selling them that way... didn't know that was a good home for her. I don't think she has a two inch leg span yet, so will lose the water as well... Will try to get her to come out and mover her into the container... Will switching her environment 3 times in the 2 weeks I have had her effect her tho? Sorry- I'm a worry wart and I've obviously already grown attached to her...
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Well, not all books are created equal.  The two I recommended are very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

The thread you sent me was very helpful- thank you...

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 03:33 PM ----------

Her butt does look big... She has had two crickets since I have had her... She didn't eat the last one I gave her...


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

As Shrike said, the TKG (Tarantula Keepers Guide) is a wonderful book and the two books that Shrike recommended I guarantee will be the first two books that any serious hobbyist will recommend to you. They are both very informative and helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

Based on the pics I posted, does she look to be in premolt?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good Lord man! Go to Dunkin Donuts. Ask for an empty (unused) plastic cup and of course the top. Fill halfway with damp, not swampy, substrate. Put the spider in there. Put in a piece of corkbark or something for a hide. Feed weekly. Wait and see what happens. Unless it drops below 65 in your home I wouldn't worry about heat. If it does, maybe keep the cup near your computer (not directly on it) so it can get SOME of the heat that comes off. Goodluck and stop worrying! Take it from me, it wont help the outcome. 

My first arachnid was an emperor scorpion. I obsessed about keeping it humid enough and trying to keep it alive. I thought I did everything right. It died during its first molt. Both pedipalps got stuck while he was molting. So, no matter how much you stress about the situation, it probably wont make anything better. Worry is a useless and destructive emotion. What will be will be. Just follow the advice that is given to you and all you can do is wait and see. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Good Lord man! Go to Dunkin Donuts. Ask for an empty (unused) plastic cup and of course the top. Fill halfway with damp, not swampy, substrate. Put the spider in there. Put in a piece of corkbark or something for a hide. Feed weekly. Wait and see what happens. Unless it drops below 65 in your home I wouldn't worry about heat. If it does, maybe keep the cup near your computer (not directly on it) so it can get SOME of the heat that comes off. Goodluck and stop worrying! Take it from me, it wont help the outcome.
> 
> My first arachnid was an emperor scorpion. I obsessed about keeping it humid enough and trying to keep it alive. I thought I did everything right. It died during its first molt. Both pedipalps got stuck while he was molting. So, no matter how much you stress about the situation, it probably wont make anything better. Worry is a useless and destructive emotion. What will be will be. Just follow the advice that is given to you and all you can do is wait and see. Good luck!


I've told her this. And explained it in depth. 
Though it's good to have back up sometimes. 
Just remember everyone starts somewhere with their knowledge.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 02:02 PM ----------




ThirteenthAngel said:


> Based on the pics I posted, does she look to be in premolt?


Based on these photos it's hard to tell. But I honestly don't see any signs of pre-molt. Maybe it's just the pic is small on my phone. 

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 02:04 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> Fill halfway


Also not necessarily half way. It depends on the size of the T. I discussed this also.  Just pointing this out because being vague with someone who doesn't have much knowledge on the subject could be confusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

I put her back in the plastic container I bought her in.. She wasn't too happy about me moving her out of her cubby hole she had made in the larger enclosure, 'really mom? I'm moving AGAIN!'... She put her body halfway in the dirt with her butt sticking out inside the container.. LOL! And thank you for the advice... I am sure I tried to do too much while trying to take care of her 'perfectly'.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I've told her this. And explained it in depth.
> Though it's good to have back up sometimes.
> Just remember everyone starts somewhere with their knowledge.
> 
> ...


I can tell you from experience, I can be a perfectionist and being to precise will also cause stress with a newbie . You tell me it needs to be 2" and I will measure that tank everyday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> It does depend but generally IMO is a good idea. It gives any T (size appropriate) enough room to burrow or to build upward. Many factors play but I GUARANTEE if you filled it up halfway it will have very little no affect on the out come. If it's too big for the cup (which this one is not) whether you have a little substrate or a lot of substrate wont make much of a difference. Granted it will have a little more ground space the more you put in.
> Being to precise will also cause stress with a newbie .


So what if the container (just example) Is 5"w x 27"h inches and you fill it halfway. You are saying that's safe for a terrestrial tarantula like hers? No it's not. No matter the size of the T (if it is terrestrial) it's best to fill the container until it can touch both the top of the container and the substrate at the same time. It's terrestrial, not arboreal. A fall could hurt it tremendously.This rule of thumb I don't think is too much that it will stress a newbie 

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 02:24 PM ----------




ThirteenthAngel said:


> I put her back in the plastic container I bought her in.. She wasn't too happy about me moving her out of her cubby hole she had made in the larger enclosure, 'really mom? I'm moving AGAIN!'... She put her body halfway in the dirt with her butt sticking out inside the container.. LOL! And thank you for the advice... I am sure I tried to do too much while trying to take care of her 'perfectly'.


This happens a lot with new owners, I myself used to be like that. Don't feel bad, most people do it. Heck, I even used a heat lamp when I started out! Which is a big no no! But with the help of research on these boards and the TKG I fixed it.  Now I have over a hundred healthy T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## captmarga (Feb 7, 2012)

As for eating, wait a week and then offer a pre-killed cricket right in front of her/it.  My T cupreous, Morado, lost all four front legs (L1/L2 on both sides) and palps.  I fed him weekly for 6 weeks with pre-kills, and he molted into a perfectly normal spider.  He's molted since then, no problems.  

Small space is better when they are smaller, truly. 

Good luck, 

Marga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> So what if the container (just example) Is 5"w x 27"h inches and you fill it halfway. You are saying that's safe for a terrestrial tarantula like hers? No it's not. No matter the size of the T (if it is terrestrial) it's best to fill the container until it can touch both the top of the container and the substrate at the same time. It's terrestrial, not arboreal. A fall could hurt it tremendously.This rule of thumb I don't think is too much that it will stress a newbie
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 02:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Go to Dunkin donuts and find me a 5" by 27" tall container... I didn't say to do this with any container. I clearly said with a D&D's cup. Get a medium cup. Fill halfway. Baby T will be fine. Find me information otherwise...

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 04:43 PM ----------

27" is almost 2 and half feet. That's a big cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> 27" is almost 2 and half feet. That's a big cup of coffee.


I drink a lot of coffee.  I'd be all over that cup like a hobo on a hot ham sandwich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

My point was depending on where she decides to get the enclosure it could be. I wasn't saying that it would be from dunkin donuts or something. Jeeze.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 03:01 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> Go to Dunkin donuts and find me a 5" by 27" tall container... I didn't say to do this with any container. I clearly said with a D&D's cup. Get a medium cup. Fill halfway. Baby T will be fine. Find me information otherwise...
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> 27" is almost 2 and half feet. That's a big cup of coffee.


If you knoticed I said "for example". I never said a container from DD. I was non specific saying a container. Not that container. I was noting being specific with whatever advice you give to a person. Not a two feet tall cup of coffee.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 03:02 PM ----------

also, I'm not being snippy just FYI


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I was confused by this statement. 


InvertFix said:


> So what if the container (just example) Is 5"w x 27"h inches and you fill it halfway. You are saying that's safe for a terrestrial tarantula like hers? No it's not.


I'm not arguing that your terrestrial T should be able to touch the top of the enclosure while the opposite back leg can touch the floor. It's just not practical with a .5" baby T.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 05:29 PM ----------

All I said was get a D&D cup and fill it up halfway and the T will be safe. Then, you started "correcting" me. Not being snippy, just fyi


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I guess I was confused by this statement.
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing that your terrestrial T should be able to touch the top of the enclosure while the opposite back leg can touch the floor. It's just not practical with a .5" baby T.
> ...


Wasn't trying to. I guess I come off that way sometimes lol 
Regardless, at least that's settled.

Anywho.... to the OP: How big is your little bugger anyways?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Wasn't trying to. I guess I come off that way sometimes lol
> Regardless, at least that's settled.
> 
> Anywho.... to the OP: How big is your little bugger anyways?


Yay! It's settled!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Feb 7, 2012)

Get rid of that water bowl! It's far to big! Use a softdrink bottlecap (plastic not metal cap) and put a stone in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

Not quite sure how big EXACTLY... I want to say she is at least an inch big. If not- then VERY close to an inch. The seller wasn't very specific when I bought her and I feel bad I didn't ask more questions. I asked what species he had would be best for a beginner spider and what it felt like to be bitten... stupid things instead of important. I know now tho... I don't even know if it is a girl or not. I know the species and it is captive bred... that is all I learned really from the dealer at the repticon. Like I said, he told me that the 18 dollar t's had not molted yet and the 20 dollar t's had. She hadn't molted yet. When can I pick her up BTW? I know one person said that they never get used to it. And I haven't been able to find out if she is old world or new world species... I think she is new world?


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used my hands to corral Ts smaller then that just be careful (they can bite at that size too). Grammostola is a New World genus (Wasn't mentioned, I don't think, but Chaco Golden Knee is the common name for the Grammostola pulchripes). The T will never get used to you holding it, spiders are not dogs, hamsters, cats, fish, or any other pet you have owned before. They feel no emotions or pain just stimuli.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I've used my hands to corral Ts smaller then that just be careful (they can bite at that size too). Grammostola is a New World genus (Wasn't mentioned, I don't think, but Chaco Golden Knee is the common name for the Grammostola pulchripes). The T will never get used to you holding it, spiders are not dogs, hamsters, cats, fish, or any other pet you have owned before. They feel no emotions or pain just stimuli.


Not trying to argue! Let me make that clear.  I think the "pain" subject is something debated. We don't really know what they feel. They react to stimuli. So do we. They wont "Yipe" like a dog though. 

Handling is up to you. That's another thing that's debated pretty 50/50. It's true that they wont get "used" to you or "tamed" but G. pulchripes is known for being docile, thus making handling easier if you decide to or need to. That's not to say yours wont decide to be more defensive or kick hairs all the time. Read the signs they give you. My G. rosea is much more calm once outside her enclosure (I have been reading this lately, that T's are usually lest defensive away from their enclosures) and she also acts completely different whether I use my hands to touch her or if I try to persuade her to move using tongs. She's usually quick to turn and throw threat displays if I use tongs. If I use my hands she doesn't come close to a threat display. That's just her and that's subject to change. I personally think the best thing you can do is be patient and read your T's reactions the best you can. You're going to get so addicted, I can already tell! 

I started 6 months ago and I swear, if I had the room and the money I would have about 50 right now plus some other arachnids and probably some Chinese mantises. Maybe I can get an ooth and just release the ones I don't want. I think they can be legally released... totally off subject.

---------- Post added 02-07-2012 at 08:36 PM ----------

Also, if yours does decide to bite, being that it's a new worlder, it less likely to actually inject venom (dry bite). Not saying it wont, but it's less likely. New worlders tend to enjoy kicking hairs more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 7, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Not trying to argue! Let me make that clear.  I think the "pain" subject is something debated. We don't really know what they feel. They react to stimuli. So do we. They wont "Yipe" like a dog though.


 Let me know when your T is feeling depressed or happy with scientific evidence to pin it down with and I'll give in to the school of thought that they are all feeling beautiful earth children. 

Until then read this http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?108108-Do-tarantula-s-have-brains



njnolan1 said:


> Handling is up to you. That's another thing that's debated pretty 50/50.


I don't believe the lines are that close. There are plenty of fair-weather non-handlers and very few all-weather non handlers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Let me know when your T is feeling depressed or happy with scientific evidence to pin it down with and I'll give in to the school of thought that they are all feeling beautiful earth children.
> 
> Until then read this http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?108108-Do-tarantula-s-have-brains
> 
> ...


I'm not saying they need antidepressants :tongue: I am saying that they may have enough of a brain to feel "pain", not think about how their day was or how much that sucked later on. Just enough to go ouch. But, I'm not a T so I can't tell yeah for sure.  :sarcasm:

Well it's not 50/50 I guess, but there definitely seems to be plenty of both. I handle occasionally, but I have grown bored with it and would rather just watch them through their enclosures. I don't want to accidentally hurt them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 8, 2012)

Very helpful hints! Thank you! I'm not sure I want to start with the 'cupping' method.. If I decide to hold my T, I think I will touch her abdomen calmly first, so she knows I am there and then put on hand on the ground in front of her and touch her on the back to move her forward on my hand. This is how I have studied friends and pet sho owners pick up their T's. I have held several T's before and have always wanted one of my own! Anyways- I am glad to report that my sling Chaco golden knee ate a cricket last night! I was so happy!!! I know that is a good sign! Especially, since she has no pedipalps at the moment! She borrowed some kind of tiny hole in her plastic container and the cricket had gone down into it when she was out of the hole.. She is now in the hole and all I can see is a cricket leg that is not attached to the cricket! YAY! :laugh: BTW- I noticed that when she eats, there is nothing left of the cricket. Except it's legs sometimes. Is this normal? I thought they just sucked out the liquified juices inside the prey? But, i am not finding left overs when she is done... Hmmmm....

It's funny you should mention that I would probally get hooked, because I already am! My BF went to the pet store last night and bought the Rosehair T they had on sale there. This one looks to be about full grown ( 2" ) He made it seem like he was buying it for him until we got home and he asked me if I liked her after I put her in the enclosure I already had. ( The glass one from the pics before that I had my sling in. Which I think is perfectly fine going on the ratio of leg to land span as was stated earlier on in the board. Now the spider is not leg to land ratio, but it is big enough to where if it fell, it wouldn't be from too tall of a height- It's almost big enough to do the land to ground ratio. ) Anyways- he said he actually got her for me! Surprise!!!! So, now I am the proud owner of 2 T's!!! :biggrin: Any advice on the Rosehair species? I am about to research further on the web...


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice! They can only digest liquids but they "chew" the cricket into what is called a bolus. It's probably in the tank or the burrow. They basically build a ball and "drink" the liquid that's squeezed out. They actually have vast amounts of tiny teeth to catch microscopic particles too! 

2" inches is definitely not a full grown rose, but it probably has its adult colors and looks more like an adult tarantula now. As far as advice on the rose hair read this: http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html
This is written by one of the writers of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 8, 2012)

Very informative webpage! Thank you  I tried to look at the underside of my rose when it was on the side of the glass... It looks like it has the smaller triangle thing between the book lungs, does that mean it is a girl or boy T? I am trying to tell by looking at pics... man it is difficult! I tried petting her butt, but she seemed a bit skiddish. She didn't go in a threatening position however.. So, I think it may be because she is adjusting to a new home and that is cause for the skiddish part. Also, the pet store owner told us she was fine until the other T they had next to her? in the cage with her? somehow found it's way into the scorpion cage next to it and the scorpion grabbed it and wouldn't let go... apparently it took 3 days to finally kill the T and the pet store had to keep a piece of cardboard over it. Well, apparently my T saw this go on and has been a bit skiddish since. ( According to the pet store people, who- by the way- obviously didn't know much about T's. -read my earlier posts- ) I hate that my rose saw that happen! That would suck! And I am glad I didn't walk in and see it happen either since I visit that shop alot to get crickets for my beardies. I want to know how the T got in the scorpion cage in the first place!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 8, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> Very informative webpage! Thank you  I tried to look at the underside of my rose when it was on the side of the glass... It looks like it has the smaller triangle thing between the book lungs, does that mean it is a girl or boy T? I am trying to tell by looking at pics... man it is difficult! I tried petting her butt, but she seemed a bit skiddish. She didn't go in a threatening position however.. So, I think it may be because she is adjusting to a new home and that is cause for the skiddish part. Also, the pet store owner told us she was fine until the other T they had next to her? in the cage with her? somehow found it's way into the scorpion cage next to it and the scorpion grabbed it and wouldn't let go... apparently it took 3 days to finally kill the T and the pet store had to keep a piece of cardboard over it. Well, apparently my T saw this go on and has been a bit skiddish since. ( According to the pet store people, who- by the way- obviously didn't know much about T's. -read my earlier posts- ) I hate that my rose saw that happen! That would suck! And I am glad I didn't walk in and see it happen either since I visit that shop alot to get crickets for my beardies. I want to know how the T got in the scorpion cage in the first place!


:clap: Go pet store haha! I'm sure cardboard will work just fine... :?Don't worry, your T probably didn't "see" anything. Pet stores are usually over crowded with animals they know nothing about. T's are often not the big ticket sellers so they invest as little time as possible in them. You may get lucky and find someone who knows what they are talking about but definitely be critical. They may "think" they are giving you the right answers or just trying to sell you extra stuff or protecting themselves from having to tell you they "don't know anything" about Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 8, 2012)

Stop listening to the pet store about invertebrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh trust me, I stopped listening to them the moment I got on this website and actually learned a thing or two more about my T! I even felt what they were telling me from the get go was wrong, but I thought they would know more than me... LOL! Guess I should trust my own instincts more often... regardless, I did make it a point to tell the lady who I had talked to for advice about my sling and corrected her. I was polite about it of course, because I really think she thought she knew what she was talking about when she told me to put my one inch sling in a huge glass aquarium and put a heat lamp on it as well! She really seemed to care! ( she even tried to get me to go next door to wal-mart for the cheaper glass aquariums over there.. so I don't think she was trying to make money off of me..  ) Anywho-  After learning on here, I told her absolutely no heat lamps or large aquariums like that for little t's anymore! She didn't like that I was telling her she was wrong, but now she knows... And thank you to everyone for your help because now I know!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 8, 2012)

I will say this, my LPS gave me a pretty good care sheet for my rose when I first got her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 8, 2012)

ThirteenthAngel said:


> Oh trust me, I stopped listening to them the moment I got on this website and actually learned a thing or two more about my T! I even felt what they were telling me from the get go was wrong, but I thought they would know more than me... LOL! Guess I should trust my own instincts more often... regardless, I did make it a point to tell the lady who I had talked to for advice about my sling and corrected her. I was polite about it of course, because I really think she thought she knew what she was talking about when she told me to put my one inch sling in a huge glass aquarium and put a heat lamp on it as well! She really seemed to care! ( she even tried to get me to go next door to wal-mart for the cheaper glass aquariums over there.. so I don't think she was trying to make money off of me..  ) Anywho-  After learning on here, I told her absolutely no heat lamps or large aquariums like that for little t's anymore! She didn't like that I was telling her she was wrong, but now she knows... And thank you to everyone for your help because now I know!


They never want to be told that they are wrong, but maybe they will keep it in mind what you said to them. Also, not just little slings, all T's shouldn't be under a heat lamp. If it's a pet store that sells lizards, snakes and T's I would assume it is a consistant warm temperature in there that should be fine for a spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like to update that my chaco had her first molt 5 days ago and grew back both pedipalps and has a healthy appetite! I haven't fed her yet since she has molted. I read you should give them at least 5-7 days after they molt... may try to see if she wants anything tonight. Also, i think she may be a 'he', after the molt... her behind is a bit more pronounced. There is the two white spaces or empty looking spaces on either side of the 'triangle' bit I looked at in the sexing forums... When she/ he molted, the butt got messed up, otherwise, I would just check that. Can't seem to find any good tarantula places here to take her to be sexed.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm curious to know how you know the spider has a healthy appetite if you haven't attempted a feeding after the molt? :?


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Mar 18, 2012)

It had a healthy appetite before it molted. The post was originally made before it molted and I was afraid that since it lost its pedipalps, it would lose its appetite and die. I was jus doing an update and letting everyone know it was eating.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 18, 2012)

are the white spaces off the "triangle" the book lungs? yours sounds about the size of mine (aroundthe size of a .50 cent piece im guessing? if it was around the size of a quarter in the 1st post) and its STILL hard to sex ventrally.. i THINK mine is a girl, but wont hold my breath... ive NEVER had a sling turn out female yet (always have to buy confirmed).. maybe this will be my 1st.. i will be able to tell with next molt probably, but that is some time away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikki9093 (Mar 18, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Nice! They can only digest liquids but they "chew" the cricket into what is called a bolus. It's probably in the tank or the burrow. They basically build a ball and "drink" the liquid that's squeezed out. They actually have vast amounts of tiny teeth to catch microscopic particles too!
> 
> 2" inches is definitely not a full grown rose, but it probably has its adult colors and looks more like an adult tarantula now. As far as advice on the rose hair read this: http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/roses.html
> This is written by one of the writers of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide.




thank you!!! reading to see if anyone would post the link!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Mar 19, 2012)

It's about the size of a half dollar after molting, maybe a little smaller... I am not sure if those are the book lungs.. I thought those were actually ON the abdomen, this is on either side of the 'triangle'. In females, it looks like the triangle is raised and more full with hardly no spaces on either side, but the male has a smaller 'triangle' with the spaces more prominent I think... Just starting out, so still learning... I tried to post pics and will have to try again. Good luck with your sling and hope it turns out to be female this time


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, what your seeing on either side of the triangle are the book lungs. Check this thread out for info on sexing and what to look for 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?54718-Sexing-for-Dummies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 19, 2012)

that enclosure is huge... "as everyone is saying"


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Apr 3, 2012)

I can see the book lungs below the triangle... they look like tiny slits on the abdomen, right? I'm talking about where the top of the body and the abdomen meet....


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 3, 2012)

Where the top meets the bottom... are you looking at the pedicel? The epigastric furrow is a bit lower down between the first set of book lungs. Take a look at this site its got labelled anatomy and its hepled me greatly when I started out and had no idea either.
http://giantspiders.com/anatomy.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much! Checking it out right now....:biggrin:


----------



## ThirteenthAngel (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a pic of both of them. I posted them in the sexing boards. male or female? The larger one is my G. Rosea and the small sling in the plastic container is my G. Pulchripes.


----------

